# S-ATA I bzw. II auf nem ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe



## Private Joker (21. August 2006)

Hallo, ich habe ne Frage bezüglich S-ATA.

ICh habe vorhin die grausame entdeckung gemacht, dass meine HDD im A..... ist und somit habe ich mich entschieden eine IDE gegen eine S-ATA auszutauschen. Nun ist meine Frage:


Kann ich eine S-ATA PROBLEMFREI auf nem ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe Rev. 2.xx verwenden?
Kann ich auch ggf. eine S-ATA II PLatte benutzen, weil eine S-ATA II PLatte ist zukunftssicherer als ne normale S-ATA. (fralls ich mal auf ein besseres MB umsattele)
UNd kann mir hier jemand ein gutes S-ATA TUTORIAL oder FAQ posten?


THX und MFG
Private Joker

***EDIT*** UNd noch was: Sollte ich mir eine S-ATA kaufen und nur als reine C-Partition benutzen. Also nichts drauf als WIndows und Programmen und Games etc auf ne andere Platte!?

***EDIT2*** Achja... und welche S-ATA-PLatten sind empfehlenswert und besonders welche Größen des HDDs sind gut bzw empfehlenswert?


----------



## DaRealMC (21. August 2006)

1. Das Board kann S-ATA. Zu S-ATA II hab ihc keine Infos gefunden. Vlt weiß jemand andres mehr

2. Windows auf eine und alles andre auf eine zweite Platte ist sicher die beste Lösung, die du ohne RAID hinbekommst.

3. Western Digital! Gibt nichts besseres. (Erfahrung basiert auf privaten Gebrauch und Erlebnisse mit anderen Herstellern im Support eines mittelständischen Unternehmen mit 500+ Mitarbeitern/PCs)


----------



## Private Joker (21. August 2006)

ALso ich habe hier schon im Forum gelesen, dass S-ATA II abwärtskompatibel ist und somit von S-ATA Controller verstanden werden kann.
Aber wie meinst du das, dass ich eine Platte ohne RAID hinbekomme? Bin absolut NEWBI.
Habe vorher meine "NORMALE" WIndowsplatte in PArtitionen unterteilt. ALso wir mache ich das am besten? EIne detailierte Erklärung wäre hilfreich^^


----------



## Private Joker (22. August 2006)

Kann es sein, dass RAIS soviel heißt, dass 2 S-ATA PLatten zu einer großen LOGISCHEN PARTITION zusammengefügt werden SO habe ich es jedenfalls bei WIKIPEDIA.org  verstanden.


P.S.: Bitte mehr anteilnahme an diesem TOPIC.... dauert ja ewig...


Tutorials.de ist auch nicht mehr was es einmal war...


----------

